# Where to buy dining table (UK deliverable)



## khashy (Feb 19, 2017)

I will be moving homes next week and the missus has decided that we need a new dining table.

She has been searching for days now and I must admit the stuff she shows me do not really look very exciting to me.

I'm just wondering if you guys have recommendations about where to source a nice dining table from? I like wood (wood +glass or wood +metal is also okay). Max budget £3,500 ($4,500 USD) but prefer to stay below.

Doesn't have to be UK based by the way, so long as there is some way to get it shipped.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jovidah (Feb 19, 2017)

Ikea skogsta for 350 bucks. Looks awesome and you can spend the other 3000 bucks on knives, stones, a nice dinner, a vacation, and still have money left to spend on hookers and blow.


----------



## rami_m (Feb 19, 2017)

For that amount of money I would get a local carpenter to make a bespoke one from nice figured timber.


----------



## khashy (Feb 20, 2017)

Jovidah said:


> Ikea skogsta for 350 bucks. Looks awesome and you can spend the other 3000 bucks on knives, stones, a nice dinner, a vacation, and still have money left to spend on hookers and blow.



Haha! My sentiments exactly


----------



## khashy (Feb 20, 2017)

rami_m said:


> For that amount of money I would get a local carpenter to make a bespoke one from nice figured timber.



I'm struggling to find one here. I'm sure they exist, I just don't know where to go looking


----------



## rami_m (Feb 20, 2017)

Had same issue when I got mine. I lucked into one when I was looking for something few years ago. In my case I googled Tasmanian Blackwood ( local wood) furniture which led me to few showrooms of which one said yes to the my request to customise the size. He even let me choose the timber on top. 
Never looked back.

In the U.K. Look for oak maybe?


----------



## shownomarci (Feb 20, 2017)

Oak furniture
They have some nice stuff and a 'monday madness sale' as well.


----------



## khashy (Feb 20, 2017)

shownomarci said:


> Oak furniture
> They have some nice stuff and a 'monday madness sale' as well.



Thanks, I've forwarded it along


----------



## khashy (Feb 20, 2017)

rami_m said:


> Had same issue when I got mine. I lucked into one when I was looking for something few years ago. In my case I googled Tasmanian Blackwood ( local wood) furniture which led me to few showrooms of which one said yes to the my request to customise the size. He even let me choose the timber on top.
> Never looked back.
> 
> In the U.K. Look for oak maybe?



Would love to do this, maybe google us my friend


----------



## JayGee (Feb 20, 2017)

I think commissioning furniture maker to build a table would likely cost more than 4500. I would be looking at estate sales / auctions / second hand etc. You can get very very impressive pieces for really nothing compared to what they would have cost to make. Even if they seem like condition is not perfect, as long as a table is solid, a good furniture maker could refinish it and make it look better than new.


----------



## khashy (Feb 20, 2017)

You would think a table is just a table, but nooooooo.

I guess I can't blame her, from her perspective a knife is a knife but obviously I see the world very very differently


----------



## TheCaptain (Feb 20, 2017)

Good viewpoint!


----------



## khashy (Mar 5, 2017)

Just thougt I should update the thread in case anyone finds it interesting.

This is what we ended up going for. It's a promo picture btw, this is not my house!


----------



## rami_m (Mar 5, 2017)

Nice, it's a cool looking piece. what was the damage?


----------



## khashy (Mar 5, 2017)

rami_m said:


> Nice, it's a cool looking piece. what was the damage?



You don't want to know 

Pretty much used up the entire budget


----------



## rami_m (Mar 5, 2017)

khashy said:


> You don't want to know
> 
> Pretty much used up the entire budget



Ouch!

Nice pieces of furniture are worth it though. As long as you did your research and bought quality.


----------



## khashy (Mar 5, 2017)

rami_m said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Nice pieces of furniture are worth it though. As long as you did your research and bought quality.



We'll find out I guess. Anything that has an Italian brand costs an arm an a leg here. 

To think hiw many knives I could have bought instead of the table....


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 5, 2017)

JayGee said:


> I think commissioning furniture maker to build a table would likely cost more than 4500. I would be looking at estate sales / auctions / second hand etc. You can get very very impressive pieces for really nothing compared to what they would have cost to make. Even if they seem like condition is not perfect, as long as a table is solid, a good furniture maker could refinish it and make it look better than new.



That is good advise if you have the time. If the table is well made it is worth it to refinish and it does not need major tools just a little space and you can do it yourself. The table he got looks custom nice.

We have a solid Koa dining table, it is an old piece but in good shape. A new koa table here cost a bloody fortune.


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 5, 2017)

All that money just so you can sit 5 meters away from eachother... you might as well eat in seperate rooms!


----------



## khashy (Mar 6, 2017)

You're right. But in the end, you have to ask yourself a question; is it worth getting the wife upset...


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 6, 2017)

Is anything ever?


----------



## khashy (Mar 6, 2017)

Jovidah said:


> Is anything ever?



Ha! Nope not at all


----------



## valgard (Mar 6, 2017)

khashy said:


> You're right. But in the end, you have to ask yourself a question; is it worth getting the wife upset...



I always say I have the last word at home "whatever you say honey"


----------



## DamageInc (Mar 6, 2017)

For that kind of cash, I would be looking at something by Hans J. Wegner, possibly a CH334 or CH339 or maybe even a CH318.

Hand made in Denmark from 300-400 year old Lolland oak of course.

But then again, I'm boring with my fetish for modernist Scandinavian design.


----------



## khashy (Mar 6, 2017)

DamageInc said:


> For that kind of cash, I would be looking at something by Hans J. Wegner, possibly a CH334 or CH339 or maybe even a CH318.
> 
> Hand made in Denmark from 300-400 year old Lolland oak of course.
> 
> But then again, I'm boring with my fetish for modernist Scandinavian design.



I would have gone all wood but she was having none of it.

Whatever you say honey, it is


----------



## DamageInc (Mar 6, 2017)

Well, you can get some of the models with steel legs. Post pics when you get your table. I'd love to see it.


----------



## khashy (Mar 6, 2017)

DamageInc said:


> Well, you can get some of the models with steel legs. Post pics when you get your table. I'd love to see it.



Sure, will do. Delivery time: late May!!!


----------



## rami_m (Mar 6, 2017)

Same here.


----------



## khashy (Mar 6, 2017)

rami_m said:


> Same here.



:thumbsup:


----------

